# Aurora Speed-Steer SlotlessChassis



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anybody converted Speed Steer to a slot?

the Jam car chassis has incredible details (lots of junk)
? just strip it off ?
a little soldier to get a path for DC power?
drill a hole for a pin ?

Thank you


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

CW, I read your post the other day and knew I had seen a guide somewhere but could not recall where. Anyway, just found it... hit SlotCarCentral and from the main page select "Guides". About half way down the guide list is "Slot-less Conversion". It covers Speed-Steer and TCR wide pan. BTW, looks pretty straight forward so hope this helps.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------

